

Ask HN: Why do hackers work for suits? - freedaemon

Why do engineers and hackers work for non-tech people instead of the other way around? Sure this is changing a little, but why do hackers tolerate working for people who don't know jack about technology?
======
gregbair
It's because you'll eventually run into a suit if you go high enough in an
established company. A company run by all tech people will not last as long
nor be successful as one that at least has some semblance of a corporate
structure.

The clue as a geek to find a place where your superiors are if not as
technically adept as you are, at least trust you and your opinions and
decisions.

~~~
freedaemon
But why can't tech people _be_ the top management? Google has never had a suit
as CEO. Don't think their VPs are suits either. But it's true for most of the
business world.

Let me put this another way: are hackers inherently not suitable for top-
management jobs, and there will always be suits managing them?

~~~
gregbair
The difference is, hackers aren't inherently not suitable, but they're not
inherently suitable either.

A good CEO can be a good CEO everywhere, but a good hacker isn't necessarily a
good CEO anywhere.

------
bhousel
I work for money, not people. The less they know about technology, the more
they're willing to pay.

~~~
freedaemon
So exploit them while you can? Interesting philosophy. I personally would hate
working for a dumb boss.

~~~
bhousel
Is there an amount of money that a 'suit' could pay you that you wouldn't hate
it?

------
SandersAK
hackers, suits... not sure what these mean.

I work with people who have complimentary skills. Yes, some excel at some
things more than others, but we're all people focused on a common goal.

Seems myopic to reduce people down to stereotypes.

Lots of founders have been great "hackers" and ok "suits" and also lots of
founders who have been ok "hackers" and great "suits."

